# For those with the mattress on the floor, do you use the box spring or not?



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

Hazel's creeping so it's that time. A few people have told me that it's not as comfortable without the box spring, but I'd feel a lot better having the mattress right on the floor. So, for those of you with lowered beds, do you use the box spring or not?
Thanks!


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

we don't use a box spring--just the mattress on the floor


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

We do use the box spring, though both the box spring & the mattress are pretty short. We also have all kinds of safeguards in place to prevent falling. You could always give it a try w/o if you're worried, and move it back if you're too uncomfy.


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm not on the floor or co-sleeping...but I never use a box spring anyway. DH and I like a strong firm mattress. So we put wooden slats across the bed instead. Also our mattress is so thick, I would have needed a step stool to climb in if we had the added height of a box spring.

But really, all you can do is try sleeping on it both ways and see which makes you feel better.
I always thought I liked soft mattresses because that's what I had growing up and they feel so nice to "sink into." But once I started sleeping on a firmer one, I felt soo much better in the mornings.


----------



## ~WillieWagtail~ (Apr 17, 2006)

A bed that is not on boxsprings will be marginally firmer - say 5%. THis is because there is nothing for it to move with IYKWIM. With two sets of springs, there is more movement for the mattress. Also it prolongs the life of your mattress by using a boxspring by about 1/3 of the life of it (can you tell I work in bedding! haha)

Maybe you could take the castors off the bottom of the boxspring to make it lower if that is what you are worried about? Im sure if you put it there for not a long period of time, it would be fine though.

HTH


----------



## MindfulBirth (Mar 3, 2005)

DH's and my bed is on the box spring. It is still low enough our 18-mo-old can climb up and get off safely. My girls co-sleep in a seperate room (well..most nights I'm snuggled in their bed with them!) and their full-size bed is directly on the floor, although sitting on a rug, so if they roll off during the night (they never have) they land on something soft.


----------



## karlin (Apr 8, 2004)

Nope, never used a box spring. It seems comfortable enough to me.


----------



## Raynbow (Aug 2, 2004)

I use a box spring, mostly because I use a foam mattress... and because I like having a little height to my bed!


----------



## wtchyhlr (Oct 15, 2002)

We use a box spring, but mostly because we didn't have anywhere to store it other than under the mattress.


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

We just do the mattress on the floor. For a while we used the boxspring (then we got a bigger mattress), but I don' think it made any difference.


----------



## mamascarlett (Apr 5, 2006)

We have a king size mattress on box springs on the floor, & Wylie sleeps between us during the night, (except w/ nursing, that's why my side of the bed is against a wall) works good for us.


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

We took the box spring away when Ayla was just a crawler, but once she was able to walk/get on and off the bed safely we put it back together. It was easier on my back to get in and out of the bad that way. Never had a problem.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

We used the box spring.


----------



## juliebelle (Jan 9, 2004)

just the mattress...never tried it the other way b/c it was too high imo


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Just the mattress.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

We've done both although they were different mattresses so I can't compare comfort. DD has fallen out of the bed and was upset but ok. We have carpets so a harder surface might not be so forgiving.


----------



## Mommy Piadosa (Jul 4, 2005)

No box spring here- never really thought about it- just made the bad as low to the floor as possible and we put a crib mattress on the floor next to it- with the box spring I think it would be too high for him to gently roll onto his mattress after nursing.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Just the mattress...we actually didn't have a boxspring to begin with (we had a platform bed, and before that a futon...neither have boxsprings) so I'm not sure if there is a "comfy factor" we're missing out on!


----------



## Hazelnut (Sep 14, 2005)

We did use the box spring for ds1 for some reason my husband insisted was important and that I can no longer recall. It was still a little high, but I didn't worry because a fall from the mattress and box spring (which didn't happen) would still have been a lot safer than rolling off the high bed. I think I will just try the mattress now with ds2, as he is mobile.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

Box spring. Total height is about 18". When EnviroBaby started rolling over, we put a yoga mat on the floor next to the bed and a line of pillows along the edge of the bed. Usually, when he rolled up against the pillows, he'd roll back the other way. If he did manage to roll over the pillows, his fall was cushioned by the mat. He fell only 3 or 4 times. By 10 months (30" tall) he could climb onto and off of the bed.


----------

